# [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?



## Painkiller (8. August 2011)

*[Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Moderne Eigabegeräte sind heutzutage gerade im Gaming-Bereich nicht mehr wegzudenken. Immer mehr Hersteller buhlen um die Gunst des Kunden. Daher würde mich mal interessieren, von welchem Hersteller eure Eingabegeräte stammen. Eine Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich. Bitte aber nur eure aktuell verwendete Hardware ankreuzen. Also nicht die der letzten 10 Jahre. 

Vielen Dank für´s mitmachen! 

Gruß
Pain 

PS: Überarbeitete Umfrage!


----------



## gh0st76 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Wie in der alten Umfrage. 
Tastaturen habe ich von TG3 die kleine 82er Déck, eine Raptor Gaming K1 und eine Zowie Celeritas.
Maus ist die Xai und die Zowie Intelli 1.1.
Mauspad das Zowie G-TF.
Headsets benutze ich das AKG GHS1, SteelSeries Siberia V2 und das Zowie Hammer.
Joypad ist das Microsoft XBox 360 Wireless.
Lenkräder sind das Carrera und das GT3 RS V2 von Fanatec. Die Clubsport Pedale gehören natürlich dazu.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Als Tastatur nutze ich ein OEM-Brett von Acer
Die Maus ist eine Logitech M705 Marathon Mouse
Joystick ist ein Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
Gamepad ist ein älteres Sidewinder von Microsoft
Und als Lenkrad eines von Speedlink


----------



## Leopardgecko (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus und Tastatur sind bei mir schon seit Jahren nur noch von Microsoft.


----------



## Henninges (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

maus : razer diamondback 3g
tasta : cherry easyhub


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

- Logitech MX310 @ Sharkoon Rush Outplay
- Logitech K520


----------



## Pokerclock (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur eine Logitech G15 bzw. eben die Tastatur von meinem Notebook (HP Compaq 6910p)

Maus eigentlich zwei Logitech MX518. Einmal am Arbeitsrechner/-notebook und einmal am Spiele-Rechner. Da ich aktuell aber einen Daumenbruch an der rechten Hand kurieren muss, arbeite ich mit einer Razor DeathAdder in der Left-Hand-Edition.


----------



## hundElungE (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: DKTBoard Everglide & Saitek ProGamerCommandUnit
Maus: Razer Deathadder auf Razer Golianthus
Mic: Sennheiser Pc151

grüße


----------



## Own3r (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Logitech: G15r, G500, G27 und G35
Microsoft: Xbox 360 Controller
Steel Series: 9HD (ist auch ein Teil der Eingabegeräte )
Saitek: X52 Pro


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. August 2011)

Tastatur ist von Alienware 
Maus ne Razer und als Headset/Kopfhörer kommt demnächst was von Beyerdinamic dazu.


----------



## Gazelle (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus: Fujitsu Siemens Mouse USB MC100 @ Sharkoon Rush Mat (ergonomisch für mich die Beste, schade, dass es nicht so eine Gaming Mouse gibt )
Tasta: hama 0815

Mist Xbox 360 Controller hab ich vergessen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Bei mir ist alles von Logitech, Maus, Tastatur, Headset, Webcam außer der Joypad ist von Microsoft.

Logitech G15 Tastatur
Logitech G35 Headset
Logitech MX518 Maus 
Logitech Webcom
Microsoft XBox Controller


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

[X] Microsoft & Sonstige

Tastatur / Maus : MS Sidewinder X 6 und X 8
Micro : Standmicro aus einem Intel Videotelefonie Set der Telecom
Kopfhörer : Denon


----------



## Uziflator (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Roccat Arvo
Logitech G500
Roccat Sota
Xbox 360 Controller 
Kopfhörer AKG.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Alles von Logitech 
Tastatur: Logitech G110
Maus: Logitech G500
Controller: (noch) Logitech ChillStream (Hier ist der Thread)
[Boxen: Logitech X-540]

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Ja, ich gestehe, ich bin ein kleiner Logitech-Fanboy


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

hmm...auf drei PC/LAPTOPS verteilt



1x | Microsoft Arc Tastatur | Riesen FAIL!!
1x | Microsoft Arc Maus | Riesen FAIL!!
2x | Microsoft Xbox Controller for Windows | Genial!!!
1x | Microsoft ??? Tastatur  | 0815 Stangenware
1x | Microsoft ??? Maus | 0815 Stangenware

1x | Logitech G5 | Genial!!!
1x | Logitech Trackman Ball | geniale Alternative und Gelenk schonend!

1x | Cherry G230 Tastatur| Genial!!!

Ach du schei*** kommt da was zusammen XD Am geilsten sind die Cherry Tastatur (besser geht nicht^^) Die G5 Maus und mit einem Riesen Abstand die Xbox Controller. einfach nur geil das die so gut mit dem PC Funktionieren.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Bei siehts so aus:

Logitech G19
Razer Mamba
Sennheiser PC360

Läuft, und hat sich im Einsatz bereits mehr als bewährt!


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tasta: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech G9
Tasta2: Logitech G11
Maus2: Zowie EC1


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Hat sich _nicht_ viel geändert:
Filco Majestouch *Blue* Switches Tastenbrett, Alienware TactX Nager und nun noch das Beyerdynamic MMX 2 Headset.


----------



## AeroX (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Bis vor einem halben Jahr war 2Jahre lang die Logitech g15 im haus. Davor eine g11 und jeweils eine mx518. Die lebt heut noch, als tasta gibts heut eine von apple da macbook.

mfg


----------



## XE85 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Bei mir kommt alles von Logitech - von der Maus bis zum Lenkrad


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Im Moment bin ich zusätzlich auf der Suche nach einer Vieltipper-Tastatur. Am besten mit flachen Tasten. Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

billigtastatur von vivanco 
wird bald duch ne mechanische von steelseries ersetzt

maus von razer, kopfhörer von akg


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

[X] Microsoft
[X] Revoltec

Tastaur : MicrosoftSideWinder x6
Maus : Revoltec Fight Mouse Elite

edit : 

Gamepad = XBOX 360 for Windows


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*



<> schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich zusätzlich auf der Suche nach einer Vieltipper-Tastatur. Am besten mit flachen Tasten. Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?


 Preiswerter wäre gestohlen 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 for Business OEM
Hat schöne, flache Tasten.


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*



> Preiswerter wäre gestohlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Preis ist mein geringstes Problem.  Ich such halt eine Tastatur die viel verkraftet was tippen angeht. Die MS taugt mir nicht so. Ich bin nicht so der Freund von gebogenen Tastaturen.^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Nun gut, in Sachen Haltbarkeit bewährt sich dieses Tastenbrett bereits eine _lange_ Weile am Rechenknecht meines trauten Eheweibes  Keine nennenswerten Verschleißerscheinungen- für 'ne _Rubberdome_  Und _sooo_ gebogen ist die auch nicht, zehn-Finger-Schreiber finden sich sofort zurecht. Viel Erfolg bei Deiner weiteren Suche!


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*



> Und _sooo_ gebogen ist die auch nicht, zehn-Finger-Schreiber finden sich sofort zurecht.


Ein Freund von mir hat das Gerät. Ich komm damit nicht wirklich klar^^



> Viel Erfolg bei Deiner weiteren Suche!


Danke! 

Taugt die was? 

Logitech Illuminated Keyboard, USB, DE (920-000913) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## DON (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur:   MS Sidewinder X6
Maus:        MS Sidewinder X8
Gamepad: XBOX 360 Controller 
Joystick:   Saitek Cyborg evo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bitte aber nur eure aktuell verwendete Hardware ankreuzen. Also nicht die der letzten 10 Jahre.


 
Aber ich verwende meinen Boeder P-16 schon so lange  (okay, Zugegeben: Seit dem Umsteig auf Win7 vor 9 Monaten war er nicht mehr im Einsatz, aber eine Lösung ist in Arbeit)
Ansonsten:
Logitech-Maus MX610 (non-Gamer)
Cherry-Tastatur Cymotion Solar (non-Gamer)
Microsoft (Zweit-)Joystick Precision Pro
Microsoft Gamepad Freestyle Pro (noch länger nicht genutzt, als den Boeder. Eigentlich quasi gar nicht genutzt, seitdem ich genug von Motocross Madness habe)


----------



## netheral (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: Zowie Celeritas
Maus: Razer Deathadder, vllt. bald wieder Steel (Sensai) (Xai ist am Zweit-pc)
Headset: Beyerdynamics MMX-300

Vor allem letzteres war jeden Euro wert. Was ein Sound...


----------



## badnaffy (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: Belkin N52TE (mit analog stick mod + cherry key mod)
Maus: Logitech G700  (bald steelseries sensei^^)
Headset: Sennheiser hd598 (+ ext. mic)


----------



## Mischa_93 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: Alte Logitech G15
Mäuse: Razer Lachesis und Razer Naga
Headset: Creative Fatal1ty
Mousepad: Roccat Taito 

Bin eig mit allem Zufrieden, allerdings brauche ich abwechslung und würde mir gerne ne neue Maus und Tastatur zu legen, naja Headset auch


----------



## Gothic1806 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus : Logitech G7 seit 6 Jahren n treuer Begleiter

Tastatur : Logitech G11 Auch sehr zufrieden damit nur n wenig zu breit .


Mfg   Markus


----------



## Toem (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Habe die Maus momentan von Roccat, die Tastatur von Logitech, aber nur Roccat angegeben, da ich die Logitech nur unweigerlich habe (wurde bei meinem PC hinterhergeschmissen) und ich noch auf die Roccat Isku warte


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

[x] Logitech 

Und sehr zufrieden damit! Ach und robust sind die auch noch


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Zur Zeit noch ein Office Set von Microsoft, aber das wird bei Gelegenheit ausgetauscht.


----------



## Dan19 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus: Razer Deathadder mit 1800 dpi(cpi?)
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X6 (gehört nem Kumpel, wird bei Gelegenheit gegen eine mechanische Tastatur getauscht )
Headset: AKG K530


----------



## einrudelgurken (16. August 2011)

Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Roccat Kone


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tasta: Microsoft Sidewinder X6
Maus: Razer Diamondback
Headset: Sennheiser PC 350


----------



## Re4dt (16. August 2011)

Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Maus: Logitech G9X


----------



## OctoCore (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Cherry G80-3000 (mit Blues) (älter als 10 Jahre)
Razer Copperhead (Jahrgang 2006)
Microsoft Sidewinder Strategic Commander (älter als 10 Jahre)
und noch eine kleine Collection klassischer Joysticks (alle älter als 10 Jahre, aber bis auf den Competition immer noch verwendet) die aber nur noch in 32Bit-Windowsversionen funktionieren - z. B. Logitech Wingman Force, MS Sidewinder 3D Pro, Competition Pro (das Original - seit ewigen Zeiten habe ich mir vorgenommen, das Teil auf USB umzurüsten, leider vergesse ich das immer)


----------



## s|n|s (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Cherry G80-1851 blackMX 2KRO
Cherry brownMX NKRO
Zowie EC1
Razer Naga

nicht angekreutzt,_ weil keine Eingabegeräte_
AKG K 530
Sennheiser PC151
BenQ XL2410T


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

X Logitech

(G9 & G15)


----------



## byte1981 (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: Logitech G11 und ein MS Wireless 3000v2.0 Keyboard
Maus: Logitech G9
Gamepad: MS Wireless 360 Pad für Windows


----------



## taks (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Ich habe alles von Logitech.
- Logitech G3 Maus
- Logitech OEM Tastatur
- Logitech M505 Maus (zweimal)
- Logitech N305 Numpad


----------



## s|n|s (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*



<> schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich zusätzlich auf der Suche nach einer Vieltipper-Tastatur. Am besten mit flachen Tasten. Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?


 cherry g84


----------



## watercooled (22. August 2011)

Logitech ftw


----------



## Pollution (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

-sharkoon fireglider
-cherry g230
-wacom intuos 4 m


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*



> cherry g84


Werd ich mir mal näher anschauen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## ph1driver (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Hmm.. gehört Saitek jetzt nicht zu Mad Catz?

Mouse=Sharkoon Fireglider Black
Keyboard=Mad Catz ( Saitek ) Eclipse Litetouch
Gamepad=Xbox 360 
NB Mouse=Logitech LX8 Cordless Laser


----------



## Sod (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus: Logitech MX 518
Tastatur: Speedlink Silent Keystroke


----------



## ersguterjunge (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Maus: Roccat Kone+


----------



## Per4mance (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus: G9x
Tastatur: G19
Joystick: Thrustmaster Flight Stick X


----------



## Koyote (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur : Logitech G19
Maus : Roccat Kone +
Einfach spitze, dann habe ich noch ein G35, eine super Ausrüstung wie ich finde !


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

Tastatur : G15

Maus.     : G 9

 Eine schöne Kombination


----------



## Crenshaw (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Also an alle die mal die beste Maus der Welt haben wollen (übertrieben aber ich persönlich empfinde sie so ) der sollte sich die Saitek Cyborg Rat 7 holen. Mich hat vorläufig dsa Design angesprochen und die Flexibilität und ich muss sagen nie wieder was anderes!


----------



## sl-baller (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus + Tastatur (bald) beide von Logitech ...  ... 

Meine Maus habe ich nun bereits über 3 Jahre in Betrieb ... die hat etliche Stunden auf dem Buckel ... ^^ ... und läuft nach wie vor ohne probleme!  ...

Deswegen fiel die wahl bei der tastatur nun auch auf Logitech!  ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Also an alle die mal die beste Maus der Welt haben wollen (übertrieben aber ich persönlich empfinde sie so ) der sollte sich die Saitek Cyborg Rat 7 holen. Mich hat vorläufig dsa Design angesprochen und die Flexibilität und ich muss sagen nie wieder was anderes!


 
Ja die ist ganz gut und gehört bestimmt zu den besten aber an die Logitech G700 kommt sie dennoch nicht ran! Muss aber sagen das die Sache mit der Aiming Taste ne gute Idee ist aber dafür ist der Sensor der Saitek net so dolle!


----------



## The_Trasher (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur von Logitech ( G11 )
Maus von Trust ( Red Bull Racing Mouse )


----------



## Patze (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Speedlink


----------



## Stread (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Momentan noch beides von Logitech.


----------



## CermiT (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Wacom - Bamboo Fun


----------



## Manicmanuel (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Thrustmaster sollte in der Liste der Hersteller nicht fehlen.


----------



## pibels94 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Logitech Maus/Tastatur
Speedlink Mikrofon


----------



## N3ks3s (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Logitech G19, einer MX518 Refresh, 
eines Microsoft Xbox360° Wireless Gamepads und baldiger G300
Besitzer. 

Headset ist von Ozone, das Gaming Attack.


----------



## goofy84 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Ich besitze eine Logitech Tastatur und eine Razar Black Widow


----------



## T'PAU (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Cherry Cymotion Expert Tastatur (weiß) und Logitech G500 Maus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur Logitech G15 & G19
Maus Logitech G9x.G5 & MX518


----------



## negert (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Wacom Grafiktablet
Logitec G11
Logitec G5

irgendwo liegen noch PS/2 Tastaturen von IBM, Dell und Microsoft rum.

Ausserdem vergammeln ein Attack 3 Joystick und ein Dual Action Gamepad aufm Tisch.


----------



## chlorum (14. September 2011)

Maus: Nagel neue mx518 refresh
Tastatur:z-Board von steelseries


----------



## KillerCroc (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

[X] _Microsoft 
_[X]_Sharkoon



_


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

maus und tasta sind von logitech, vor allem die maus (MX518) wird so schnell nicht ersetzt, vorrausgesetzt sie geht nicht kaputt 
Tasta hab ich so ne billige 10€ logitech, mit der ich zwar auch sehr zufrieden bin, aber wohl bald auf ne neue von microsoft umrüsten werde


----------



## Skeksis (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: Zowie Celeritas bald wohl Filco mit Browns.
Maus: Logitech G700 / G500 (je nach Laune)


----------



## plaGGy (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus von Logitech und ne Kova.
Headset von Roccat und ein SuperLuxx
Mauspad von Steelseries und von Alugraphics.
Tastatur von Razer, dazu wohl bald ein Filco.


----------



## onslaught (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Was ist eigentlich mit CH-Products, seltene aber sehr gute Joysticks, Flugsteuerungen Pedale usw. ?


----------



## tripod (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

logitech g19
razer mamba
razer nostromo

audio
roccat kave solid


----------



## xxgamer09xx (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

[x] Logitech 
[x] Microsoft

Also.... 
Maus : Logitech MX518 
Tastatur : Microsoft SideWinder X4


----------



## SilentKilla (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tasta: Logitech G19
Maus: Logitech G9 + ID Grip
Gamepad: Logitech Rumble Pad 2
Lenkrad: Thrustmaster Ferarri GT Experience Racing Wheel

Leider fehlt Thrustmaster in der Übersicht als eine DER Ikonen im Eingabebereich.


----------



## Tambob (9. November 2011)

Logi Tasta G510
Logi Mouse G700
Razer Mouse Orochi
Logi Pad G13
Logi HS F540
360 Controller (wireless)
Dualshock 3
Lenkrad Logi Driving Force GT
Lenkrad Fanatec GT2 + CSPs


----------



## mumble_GLL (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

[x]Logitech
G13 und G15 Refresh


[x]Speedlink
Medusa NX 5.1 Surround Headset


[x]Roccat
Kone


----------



## Bruce112 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus :Logitech MX 518
Tastatur :hama  
lautsprecher :Wavemaster Mx3+


----------



## Skeksis (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Mittlerweile:

Zu Hause: 
Filco Majestouch 2 (mit MX Browns)
Logitech G700 (bald wohl ne Zowie EC1)

auf Arbeit:
Zowie Celeritas (auch mit MX Browns)
Logitech G500


----------



## Nick L. (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Zu Hause: 
Filco Majestouch 2 (mit MX Browns) - aktuell auf dem Postweg zu mir.
IBM Model M - PN 1391403

Logitech MX518

Im Büro:
HP Standardtastatur (grauenhaft)
HP Standardmaus (ok)

Gruß,
Nick


----------



## Askia (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus von Medion

Tastatur von Microsoft

MfG Askia


----------



## alm0st (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Aktuell: Roccat Kone (die Alte) und ne Razer Lycosa


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

[X] Logitech G5 Refresh Maus

[X] Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyb


----------



## ad_ (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: Tt eSports Meka G1
Maus: Steelseries Xai


----------



## Knäcke (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: Microsoft X6
Maus: Roccat Kova+ & Microsoft x8
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic dt990 pro


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Illuminated + G500, noch fragen?


----------



## ph1driver (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Fireglider in Rente.

Logitech G400 Neu.


----------



## jobo (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tatenbrett: Microsoft X4 
MAus: Mod it MX 5005 (muss ich unbedingt austauschen)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Tastatur: Logitech G15* 
Maus: Sharkoon Fireglider**
Headset: Creative World of Warcraft (kabelgebunden)
Mauspad: Hama World of Warcraft "Tauren Edition"


Und nein. Ich spiele kein WoW. Auch wenn meine Hardware auf Etwas Anderes hindeuten mag. Hatte zeitweilen sogar über eine WoW Maus nachgedacht. Wobei da Preis/Leistung einfach nicht stimmen. Abgesehen vielleicht von der Nagra. Finde das Design einfach top.




*Wird auch erst ausgetauscht, wenn die Preise für gute mechanische Tastaturen oder die Tastaturen mit LCD Touchscreen Display (sind die einzigen beiden Technologien die mich in diesem Bereich interessieren) deutlich im Preis gesunken sind. Wollte ja eigentlich auf eine G19 umsteigen, aber das ist mir dann doch zu wenig Fortschritt.

**Jemand Vorschläge für eine Maus mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften, ähnlicher Form (mein Handgriff ist eine Mischung aus Claw grip und Palm grip) und deutlich gesteigerten DPI (jenseits der 5.000)?


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren fast ausschließlich Logitech gekauft habe (und an rig2 und 3 auch weiter nutze),
habe ich mich am Hauptrechner nun mal für ein flaches Cherry Brett und eine CM Storm Maus entschieden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Vor kurzem noch
Logitech G15 
Sidewinder X5 
Roccat Taito Mauspad

Seit kurzem
Razer Lycosa
Razer Deathadder BlackEdition
Razer Goliathus Mauspad noch bissl größer wie das Taito

Die alten Teile werden aber nicht entsorgt sondern in der Arbeit weiterverwenden


----------



## Sly84 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Bis vor wenigen min. die roccat Kone. Die zieht nun zum Lappi. Die G5 zieht damit weiter zur Arbeit und die  Mx518 von der Arbeit zum alten Lappi und die Mamba stellt die neue Maus zum zocken dar.
@ Soldat0815: Beruhigt mich ja zu lesen, dass es auch user gibt die alte Geräte auf der Arbeit einsetzen statt sie wegzuwerfen, billig abzugeben etc.  Arbeitskollegen haben mich immer für verrückt gehalten als mit eigenem equip dort ankam. Sei es Maus, Mauspad oder Monitor


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Die Dinger sind selbst gebraucht immernoch um einiges besser als das was ich in der Arbeit für Eingabegeräte vorgesetzt bekomme/bekommen habe und grad weil man eben so gute Sachen daheim hat merkt man das auch sofort. (nach 2Tagen hab ich mir ne standart 10€ Logitechmaus gekauft weil sogar die besser war  das hat sich aber mittlerweile geändert jetzt bekommt man auch bessere Mäuse)
Meine Arbeitskollegen sind auch keine Zocker und verstehen es auch nicht wirklich. 
Vorallem da eigentlich nur die Maus als einziges nen "Defekt" hat und zwar geht eine der beiden Daumentasten nicht mehr nach nen kleinen Wutausbruch von mir.... der rest war Ok. 
Aber naja wenn man mal mit einem Anfängt denkt man sich, ach komm nen neues Mauspad wär doch auch noch toll was sind schon 25€, achja und die G15 langweilt mich auch mit dem ganzen Müll den kein schwein braucht, darum auch diesmal was eher schönes und schlichtes ohne großen Schnickschnack.
Problem ist nur man fühlt sich in der Arbeit fast heimisch und würde am liebsten in der Früh erstmal ne Runde zocken statt mit der Arbeiten anzufangen


----------



## Jaguar84 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

An meinem Mac nur von Apple. 
Am PC von Logitech.


----------



## Push (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Mouse : SteelSeries Xai 
MousePad : PureTrak Talent
Keyboard : Happy Hacking 
GamePad : Microsoft 
Lenkrad : Fanatec
SokA : Asus 
KH : AKG, Grado 
Mic : SteelSeries , bald AntLion


----------



## Benne74 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

[x] Logitech MX518
[x] Microsoft


Von Microsoft das Digital Media Keyboard 3000 und die IntelliMouse 1.1 (unkaputtbar ). Die Mouse wurde erst kürzlich durch die Logitech MX518 ergänzt bzw. ersetzt. Ich bin immer noch überrascht, wie groß der Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit ist.


----------



## Moppel0910 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus: Roccat Kone
Tastatur: Standard Cherry

Die maus ist Astrein, habe ich schon kurz nachdem die auf den Markt gekommen ist.
Naja tastatur brauch ich keine Gaming tastatur, ich bin da eher der Klassiker


----------



## audi_fever (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus : Roccat Kone+
Tastatur Logitech G19


----------



## Diavel (20. Dezember 2011)

Tastatur: Logitech LX 710
Maus: Logitech G9x
KH+KHV: Beyerdynamic DT 990Pro @Yulong U100 +Zalman Mic


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Ist ja schon fast Mainstream 

Maus: Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse 
Tastatur: Logitech G15


----------



## NCphalon (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

Maus: Razer Diamondback 3G
Tasta: Mocrosoft Sidewinder X4
HS: Creative Fatal1ty (netmehr lang hoff ich^^)


----------



## tripod (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Von welchen Herstellern sind eure Eingabegeräte?*

update:
einen zähler bei razer weg(nostromo nicht mehr in gebrauch)

tastatur: logitech g19
maus: logitech g700
gamepad: logitech g13


----------

